
Man names Wi-Fi network “Daesh 21,” prosecuted under French anti-terror law - mdrzn
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/frenchman-given-suspended-sentence-for-naming-his-wi-fi-network-daesh-21
======
greenyoda
_" French media reported Friday that an 18-year-old man from Dijon was
convicted for 'praising terrorism' and was given a suspended sentence of three
months in prison because the SSID of his Wi-Fi network was 'Daesh 21.'"_

This is ridiculous beyond words. ISIS considers "Daesh" to be a _derogatory_
term for them, and subjects people who dare to utter it to horrific
punishments:

 _" Of greater relevance is Daesh, an acronym of ISIL's Arabic name al-Dawlah
al-Islamīyah fī al-ʻIrāq wa-al-Shām. Daesh, or Da'ish, has been widely used by
ISIL's Arabic-speaking detractors, although – and to a certain extent because
– it is considered derogatory, as it resembles the Arabic words Daes (lit.
"one who crushes, or tramples down, something underfoot") and Dāhis (loosely
translated: "one who sows discord"). Within areas under its control, ISIL
considers use of the acronym Daesh punishable by flogging or cutting out the
tongue."_[1]

A supporter of theirs, or someone who wanted to "praise" them, wouldn't call
them by that name.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_Levant#Name)

~~~
kafkaesq
Doesn't matter if he didn't quite understand the implications.

It's still a stupid thing to do, given what's happened in that country -- and
roughly analogous to yelling "Fire!" in a crowded movie theatre.

